

Unity Cloud Build - wildpeaks
http://unity3d.com/unity/cloud-build

======
wildpeaks
More about the announcement today at Unite 2014: [http://www.develop-
online.net/news/unity-details-new-cloud-b...](http://www.develop-
online.net/news/unity-details-new-cloud-build-service-opens-unity-
austin/0196756)

